# Squats on the Big Island



## Zbart1108 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just got back from the mainland and found my place to stay not so favorable anymore...now looking for a place to squat ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 2, 2019)

Zbart1108 said:


> Just got back from the mainland and found my place to stay not so favorable anymore...now looking for a place to squat ugh.


Free camp near caldera in the park...or take free bus to near hapuna state park, or justnorth of Hilo there's gultches to camp in. 
Man so many places to camp there.


----------



## Zbart1108 (Nov 5, 2019)

All good ideas but you gotta watch out for tweekers and locals who don't like haole's.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Nov 5, 2019)

Zbart1108 said:


> All good ideas but you gotta watch out for tweekers and locals who don't like haole's.


That's why I recommended the spots I recommended. 
Actually, that was actually the primary reason that I left there LOL.


----------

